# obscur chinese classical composer worth mentioning



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I like to point out Xu Shuya was a revelation, he is one of china finest, his works sometime remind me of claude vivier.

Are there any chinese composer in the same league has Xu Shuya, in term of modernism..
Ge gan ru last opus disapointed me a bit but i love is modern work.

I would like to point out chinese womens make me blush, i just hadded 7 of em on my facebook, there so nice and so cute, im not a pinkerton, but how can i resist chinese womens and chinese food.

:tiphat:


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Their traditional works are good. Those instruments are fantastic. Preferably not those wind ones tho!

I've heard some of their orchestral works with Chinese themes which are very good too.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

What lovely new music. There should be more tonal rich music like this composed after this style.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> What lovely new music. There should be more tonal rich music like this composed after this style.


Just listen to movie and game music - there's all sortsa composers all over the world churning out this stuff for $$


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

ArtMusic said:


> What lovely new music. There should be more tonal rich music like this composed after this style.


My music or depro's music?


----------

